# Heavy duty kitchen equipment for production



## komala (Jun 16, 2011)

Hi,

We are a heavy volumn production kitchen in the south east Asia region and I am sourcing for equipment like strainer(brine based food), egg cutter, potatoe peeler, vegetable cutter(all heavy volumn) and many others due to wear and tear. Hope to hear from you.Thanks and cheers!


----------



## tomatomustard (Jun 14, 2011)

If you check out just about any restaurant supply company, they'll carry lots of commercial-grade utensils that should work just fine for you. There are lots of restaurant supply companies that ship worldwide, also. Google it and good luck!


----------

